# Help with wireless mouse and keyboard



## Coalition

Hey guys, I have a Iconcepts Sakar wireless mouse and keyboard here:

Model No.: 90650
S/N: 059 0 0 6 4 9 4
FCC ID: IOWRO27XXX

But, I cant find drivers for this sticking thing anywhere , can you guys help me out?


----------



## holdenssx

I think if you just want to use it for basic things just plug it in the USB port and windows should configure it automatically, you might need to read the manual for connecting the keyboard + mouse to the reciever


----------



## Coalition

Thanks for the help, but If I had the manual i would probably have the drivers, and Its not USB its PS/2


----------



## mrhealey

*Solution*

I have the same model. I called sakar tech support at 1-877-397-8200, and they told me the obvious: PS/2 doesn't need drivers! Just plug and play like USB. Cheers!


----------

